# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մեր տնային բույսերը

## Cassiopeia

Չգիտեմ ինչու, "Մեր ընտանի կենդանիները" թեման գտնվում է այս բաժնում, դրա համար "չթերացա" և այս թեման ևս բացեցի այս բաժնում։
Մեզանից շատերը տնային բույսերի հանդեպ հետաքրքրություն են ցուցաբերում։ Քննարկենք տնային բույսերը, նրանց համար անհրաժեշտ պայմանները, խնամքի միջոցները, միգուցե կգտնվեն ոմանք, ովքեր հազվագյուտ բույսեր կունենան։ Նրանց կխնդրեմ տեղադրել նկարներ :Blush:

----------

Lianik (04.07.2011), Ֆոտոն (02.09.2009)

----------


## Artyom

Այսօր պատահաբար տեսա, որ մեր դեկորատիվ մշակաբույսերից «Չինական վարդը» ծաղկել է: Այնքան գեղեցիկ էր, որ որոշեցի հեռախոսով նկարել: Հետո որոշեցի նայել, թե արդյոք ակումբում նմանատիպ թեմա կա: Որոնում կատարելուց հետո գտա վաղուց մոռացված այս թեման: Եվ այսպես. 

«Չինական վարդ» կամ «Հիբիսկուս չինական».
Այս բույսի հայրենիքը հարավ-արևելյան Ասիան է: Գոյություն ունի ավելի քան 300 տեսակ, որոնք աճում են արևադարձային և մերձարևադարձային շրջաններում: Այն մշտադալար փոքր թուփ է մինչև 3մ բարձրությամբ՝ գորշ կեղևով, փայլուն տերևներով և մինչև 16սմ վառ ծաղիկներով:


Չինական վարդը շատ զգայուն է ջերմաստիճանի նկատմամբ՝ ձմեռը +12 աստիճանից ոչ պակաս, իսկ ամառը՝ +25 աստիճանից բարձր: Այն խոնավասեր է, ամառվա ընթացքում անհրաժեշտ է առատ ջրել:


Ծաղիկներն օգտագործվում են ոչ միայն թեյերի պատրաստման համար, այլ նաև բժշկության մեջ:

----------

aragats (10.07.2011), Cassiopeia (25.06.2011), Lianik (04.07.2011), Lusinamara (25.06.2011), Աբելյան (05.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2011), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

Տատիս հավեսից ոչ ոք չունի :Jpit:

----------

aragats (10.07.2011), Artyom (25.06.2011), CactuSoul (28.06.2011), Cassiopeia (25.06.2011), Lianik (04.07.2011), Աբելյան (05.07.2011), Հանուման (23.03.2013)

----------


## Artyom

Փյունիկյան արմավենի
Ուրիշ երկրներում սովորական, իսկ մեր մոտ տնային դեկորատիվ բույս:

Մեծ ծառը, որի բարձրությունը մոտ 2.5 մետր էր, հարմար չէր նկարելու համար, ստիպված փոքրն եմ նկարել:

----------

Lianik (04.07.2011), Աբելյան (05.07.2011)

----------


## Lianik

CIMG1179.jpgCIMG1201.jpg
ծաղկած Նվիկ-ALOCASIA
սկզբից կանաչ է, հետո դեղնում է  :Love:  բայց սրանից ավել չի բացվում

Պատկանում է նվիկազգիների (Aroidae-Araceae) ընտանիքին:Հայրենիքը Հնդկաստան :
Արագաճ, մշտադալար բույս է, կրում է մի քանի շատ խոշոր, երկար կոթունավոր տերևներ:

հ.գ. որ տեղը սրտով չեղավ արտասվում է

----------

aragats (10.07.2011), Artyom (09.07.2011), CactuSoul (09.07.2011), Inna (09.07.2011), Հանուման (23.03.2013), Մանուլ (10.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2011), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2012)

----------


## Հանուման

ազգ, իսկ ի՞նչ տնային բույսեր գիտեք, որոնք ստվեր են սիրում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ազգ, իսկ ի՞նչ տնային բույսեր գիտեք, որոնք ստվեր են սիրում


Օրինակ Ֆիկուս

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

----------

